# probleme depuis mise a jour iOS 6



## tofbabar75 (25 Septembre 2012)

bonjours a tous , voila mon probleme sur ipad 2 , j'ai fais la mise a jours vers iOS 6 et depuis j'ai perdu mes vidéos , ma musique , mon accés a itune match , il m'est meme impossible de synchroniser mon ipad sur mon ordi que ce soit d'ailleur en wifi ou avec le cable , sans parler de la lenteur generale de toutes les apps . quelqu'un à t'il les meme problèmes ? quelqu'un peut t'il m'aider à comprendre ce qu'il se passe ? merçi d'avance ...

christophe


----------



## Le Mascou (25 Septembre 2012)

As-tu commencé par effectuer une restauration de l'iPad, histoire de voir le résultat ?


----------

